# Grand Lodge



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you plan on attending Grand Lodge?


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 7, 2008)

Sure, it would be a nice trip.


----------



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

When is it?  I assume it is only for Master Masons correct?  Please excuse my ignorace, I am only a newly raised M.M.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes Iam going this year with my WM, & I want to go down early friday before the Sec. scholl toget a tour, from what I understand it is totally rock on. I was told they are open for tour about reg biz hours


----------



## JEbeling (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes.. ! have gone for years and have always been the tiler at the Grand East.. ! Its sad at all the Grand Masters we will be missing.. ! GM Jack Kelly was a close personal friend of mine and its always sad to see his locker.. ! knowing it was time for him to move on.. ?


----------



## TexMass (Sep 23, 2008)

In MA, the GL has quarterly communications that the WM and Wardens are required to attend.  All MM are invited as well.  Remember that they only have about 225 lodges compared to some 900 in TX


----------



## JTM (Sep 23, 2008)

have to change my answer to this one.  might be going to iraq to work for KBR.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Who is coming?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 23, 2008)

I yam! ;-)


----------



## js4253 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## JTM (Oct 23, 2008)

i should be there.  wish I could find a "MoT.com" pin or something.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well be there.....


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, and I hope you will come to the Waco Banquet Friday Night at 5:30 PM. The Grand Master will spick and we have a great dinner (All you can eat) for just $13.00 after the dinner there will be a MM Deg. At Grand Lodge.
Brother Jerry


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have Gurad Duty that weekend, so I can't.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 30, 2008)

I live about 8 blocks away from GL so I will be there.


----------



## cpmorgan2 (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I could, I have 2 children and a wife so all of my funds are tied up at the moment. I badly wanted to attend...maybe there's next year


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 1, 2008)

Good morning every one 4 days and counting to grand Lodge, I hope if you are going to look me up at the lodge or come by the banquet at 300 Tennessee street  at 5:30 PM.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was originally planning on it but I will not be able to this year.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be in attendance.


----------



## eagle1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

I"ll be there Fri/Sat


----------



## Sirius (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be there Fri/Sat


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

This GL will be a special one for me. Not only will it be my first but I will be doing my MM degree there on Friday night and it will be confirmed by the GM. Make sure you guys come say hi and meet me for some cold ones afterwards.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! I'm going to try and make it. Does anyone have recommendations on where to stay? Is there parking at GL? I heard there will be shuttles, where are they? What attire do you recommend? Sorry for the newbie questions, it would be my first GL too.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

Everyone books at the Hilton since it is so close. The Residence, Courtyard or the Clarion are pretty near and just as nice but might be cheaper. Hilton may raise the rates since you guys are coming and it is a big event, kinda like what they do for Baylor special events. I work at the Hampton Inn on the south part of town. Its a little more of a drive but I will be here Thursday night and the lady that does the breakfast is in OES. I cant guarantee a discount because my boss knows Im a Mason but its the nicer and newest hotel in Waco.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

However, I will give AAA or AARP rates to everyone


----------



## Sirius (Dec 2, 2008)

As for attire, Bro Blake, dress nicely, but comfortably. Your in your seat a lot. But, its a big event. So, dress like your going to your Mamas house for a big family Sunday dinner, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 2, 2008)

My plans have changed, but I may be there Saturday


----------



## ctp2nd (Dec 2, 2008)

Yo Justice, I and a DI will be staying at that Hilton Thursday and Friday nights.  Will you be working during the day Thurs?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 2, 2008)

No I only work 11-7 at the Hampton. I will be working at Sams that Thursday during the day if you need anything


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2008)

What time does registration start? I see things kick off around 9:00AM, but is registration prior to that?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be there....


----------

